

Write Your Notes In Markdown, Open Source Them On GitHub - CoryG89
http://coryg89.github.io/experiences/2013/07/09/write-your-notes-in-markdown-open-source-them-on-github/

======
xjtian
I've been taking notes in LaTeX and keeping them in source control recently. I
still prefer to take notes during lectures by hand, but usually within a week
of a lecture I'll transcribe them into TeX. It takes a lot of extra time, but
taking notes twice like this helps me remember the material better so I don't
have to cram before exams.

All the notes I've taken so far are at
[https://github.com/xjtian/class_notes](https://github.com/xjtian/class_notes).
There's some cleanup/updating I've been meaning to do for a while but I
haven't gotten around to it (summer).

